

Apple's Netbook Silent Treatment Can't Last for Long - bdfh42
http://advice.cio.com/shane_oneill/apples_netbook_silent_treatment_cant_last_for_long

======
generalk
Why not? It seems PC notebook manufacturers are doing netbooks because they
need a novel product to excite people. Apple doesn't need that, the quality of
their entire product line (generally speaking) is enough.

------
answerly
I'd argue that netbooks of the future will look more like the iphone than the
ASUS EEE or Dell Mini. As such, Apple is probably farther down this path than
anyone (although by a more unconventional route).

